# Disable Metro?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i really want to give the windows 8 rp a go on my laptop and possibly use it permanently since it has a lot of performance enhancements however i cannot find a answer to whether or not i can disable the stupid metro interface cause other than that i find the os (ran in a virtual machine) really nice its just that one feature that is ruining everything i don't even like tiles on my phone (android) so why would i want them on my computer stupid microsoft


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think this is possible without third party software. The developer preview had a registry setting for this but that will not work in more recent versions. The full release may have such an option.

You could try this:
Restore the Start Menu and disable Metro UI in Windows 8 | ZDNet

Note: I have not tried this, only found it with a search. You might find other options.

You will not be able to use the preview permanently as it is time limited. I understand all versions will expire on January 15, 2013. You will need to purchase the full version when it becomes available.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

This just regards the last point about "full purchase" of Win8.
Seems to me Chyrio ( as well as most Windows' users with at least Vista-capable-hardware) will be eligible for the $39.99 upgrade to Win8.

Just recently MS announced $39.99 ugrades to WIN8 (after it is released)
Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99

Keep in mind new (OEM) pcs purchased (WIN7 pre-installed) between June 2, 2012 and January 31, 2013 can take advantage of upgrade to WIN8 for $14.99
Windows 8 upgrade offer - Windows 8 special offer


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

so your saying there is going to be an option to disable it in the full upgrade?


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

Not what I said at all. I was _only _ referring to the options for getting upgrades to Windows 8 when it is released.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I said in my post that there may be an option to disable Metro in the full version when it is released. But that is only a guess. The developers preview had a registry setting to do this but it is not supported in later versions.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

i hope they do otherwise i feel problems for microsoft in the future


----------

